# Это что было ???



## orderman (1 Апр 2014)

Муха лазит по сайту


----------



## mike 1 (1 Апр 2014)

У меня теперь такая картина наблюдается в мобильнике и Опера. Остальные браузеры пока не проверял.


----------



## Sandor (1 Апр 2014)

mike 1 написал(а):


> Остальные браузеры пока не проверял


Срочно собирай логи!


----------



## regist (1 Апр 2014)

Раз проблема и в мобильнике, то наверно троянские DNS прописались.


----------



## shestale (1 Апр 2014)

akok, +++
Я уж хотел написать, что за фигня, все аватарки перевернуты, а потом вспомнил про 1 апреля , ...спасибо за поздравление.


----------



## regist (1 Апр 2014)

Да ищите проблему у себя, у меня всё нормально (с) SNS-amigo
скрины
http://pixs.ru/showimage/SnimokPNG_8870743_11497766.png
http://pixs.ru/showimage/Snimok1PNG_4445300_11497773.png


----------



## shestale (1 Апр 2014)

regist, тогда лично я, тебя персонально, поздравлю)))


----------



## mike 1 (1 Апр 2014)

regist написал(а):


> Да ищите проблему у себя, у меня всё нормально (с) SNS-amigo
> скрины
> http://pixs.ru/showimage/SnimokPNG_8870743_11497766.png
> http://pixs.ru/showimage/Snimok1PNG_4445300_11497773.png


В фотошопе уже отредактировал картинки?


----------



## regist (1 Апр 2014)

mike 1 написал(а):


> В фотошопе уже отредактировал картинки?


Для особо неверующих могу пустить по тиму и показать, что у меня всё нормально.


----------



## mike 1 (1 Апр 2014)

regist написал(а):


> Для особо неверующих могу пустить по тиму и показать, что у меня всё нормально.


Так сегодня 1 апреля и верить не кому нельзя даже Регисту


----------



## regist (1 Апр 2014)

mike 1 написал(а):


> Так сегодня 1 апреля и верить не кому нельзя даже Регисту


@mike 1, а себе ты верить можешь? пущу тебе к себе на комп. Сам в браузере по страничкам походишь и посмотришь, что всё нормально. Так что ищи проблему у себя.В общем вот на виртуалке открыт тим вьювер
479 441 283
5984


----------



## mike 1 (1 Апр 2014)

regist, проблема только у вас похоже не наблюдается. Ваш роутер еще не взломали?


----------



## regist (1 Апр 2014)

У Дронго вроде бы тоже нет проблемы, у Сандора судя по его совету тоже. Так что собирай и выкладывай логи.И пароли не забудь сменить.


----------



## mike 1 (1 Апр 2014)

У меня логи в порядке. Я сам их смотрел. )))


----------



## regist (1 Апр 2014)

mike 1 написал(а):


> У меня логи в порядке. Я сам их смотрел. )))


 я не был бы так в этом уверен .Ладно, виртуалку тогда отключаю.


----------



## mike 1 (1 Апр 2014)

ок. Только логи AVZ я не буду делать т.к. компьютер нужно будет тогда перезагружать.


----------



## akok (1 Апр 2014)

mike 1 написал(а):


> Только логи AVZ я не буду делать т.к. компьютер нужно будет тогда перезагружать.


второй скрипт не требует перезагрузки.


----------



## mike 1 (1 Апр 2014)

akok написал(а):


> второй скрипт не требует перезагрузки.


Мне лень их делать, да и не зачем наверное.


----------



## shestale (1 Апр 2014)

akok, а на Яндексе эту муху еще предлагают убить мухобойкой или свернутой газеткой)))


----------



## akok (1 Апр 2014)

Не обижай муху.


----------



## regist (1 Апр 2014)

@mike 1 Похоже правда у тебя какие-то проблемы с сетью


> ----------nslookup google.com----------
> 1.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa
> primary name server = localhost
> responsible mail addr = nobody.invalid
> ...


----------



## mike 1 (1 Апр 2014)

regist, ничего необычного. Интернет работает нормально и другие сайты все открываются )))


----------



## regist (1 Апр 2014)

regist написал(а):


> Не заслуживающий доверия ответ:





regist написал(а):


> Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
> Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.





regist написал(а):


> Пакетов: отправлено = 2, получено = 0, потеряно = 2
> (100% потерь)


Рекламные банеры не лезут?


----------



## mike 1 (1 Апр 2014)

regist написал(а):


> Рекламные банеры не лезут?


Неа. Все сайты открываются нормально. Да и проблема не в вирусах, а скорее в настройках форума, которые сделал Akok )))


----------



## Mila (1 Апр 2014)

Костя, спасибо, повеселил


----------



## Кирилл (1 Апр 2014)

Зачет)


----------



## shestale (1 Апр 2014)

Mila написал(а):


> Костя, спасибо, повеселил


...и mike 1, тоже


----------



## Кирилл (1 Апр 2014)

И я!
Я личку читал думал ты аву сменил.


----------



## shestale (1 Апр 2014)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> И я!


И ты, что? Тоже логи делал?)))


----------



## akok (1 Апр 2014)

с 18 до 20 будут танцы


----------



## shestale (1 Апр 2014)

Так уже на голове стоим..., чего еще ждать?))


----------



## regist (1 Апр 2014)

shestale написал(а):


> чего еще ждать?))


стриптиз


----------



## shestale (1 Апр 2014)

regist написал(а):


> стриптиз




п.с.
regist, полагаю тему все равно потом зачистят от сегодняшнего офтопа


----------



## akok (1 Апр 2014)

Нет, оставлю для истории


----------



## edde (1 Апр 2014)

?ьрепет атив оготявс иксялп ,отч сан У


----------



## regist (1 Апр 2014)

edde написал(а):


> ?ьрепет атив оготявс иксялп ,отч сан У


qɯɐʚоdиdɯɔноwǝɓоdu ʎwиɯ оu ʎɹоw ʎwǝнжǝdu оu ʁɔɯǝɐʚǝнwоɔ оɯʞ ˙ɯиоɯɔ ǝн оɯʞин ǝʚоvоɹ ɐн ин 'ɐɯиʚ ʞоɔʁvu ин 'онqvɐwdон ǝɔʚ ʁнǝw ʎ


----------



## Sfera (1 Апр 2014)

эм.. с 1 апреля


----------



## machito (1 Апр 2014)

Захожу на форум и такая вот фишка, только на этом ресурсе.
Авы перевёрнутые, музон долбит и муха ползает.
Было ещё у кого ?







Сейчас всё в норме.


----------



## glax24 (1 Апр 2014)

machito, на календарь посмотри. )))


----------



## orderman (1 Апр 2014)

machito, поздно зашел. Тут уже полдня такое  см. "ошибки в работе форума"


----------



## akok (1 Апр 2014)

machito, с 1 апреля


----------



## Mistik (1 Апр 2014)

machito написал(а):


> Было ещё у кого ?


 Прозевал ((


----------



## akok (1 Апр 2014)

Объединил посты в одну тему.


----------



## machito (1 Апр 2014)

akok написал(а):


> machito, с 1 апреля


блииин, ну Кастян, спасибо за такую неожиданность 
[B]mike 1[/B], логи собирает


----------



## SNS-amigo (1 Апр 2014)

Так это прикол был...
Смотрю седни с чужого компа - на Яшке муха большая, тут малёк дрозофилы ползает. Дык весна же, разплодились. 
Вдруг вижу - аватарки перевернуты, а рекламные картинки начинают дрожать, дальше больше - они уже пляшут. 
Причем - во всех популярных браузерах. Жаль шамана с бубном рядом не было.


----------



## OLENA777 (2 Апр 2014)

Я как муху и перевернутые аватары увидела так срочно бросилась сканировать разными антивирусниками ноут.Еще думаю как это так на других сайтах мух нет а на нашем муха.А у моей соседке на Яндексе она вообще думала что во-внутрь ноутбука муха забралась про 1 апреля-забыли.


----------



## shestale (2 Апр 2014)

machito, спасибо за видео, а то я танцы с бубном пропустил


----------



## regist (2 Апр 2014)

Плясок не видел, когда увидел что там аватарки на видео дёргаются подумал, что это рука дрожит. Насчёт музыки не знаю - колонки были отключены, если музыка и была, не слышал. Так что за видео спасибо. Мухи у меня тоже не было даже на яндексе. Возможно имеет значение из какой страны IP ? Аватарки у меня были нормально, что в общем ещё вчёра был готов всем доказать. А вот сегодня у меня @cybercop стоит на голове, это только у меня и сработало вместо вчера сегодня или его тоже развели и он сам себя перевернул? Столько пишет, как не попасть на развод и попался на первоапрельскую шутку?


----------



## akok (2 Апр 2014)

regist, он вчера заменил аватарку на развернутую


----------



## shestale (2 Апр 2014)

akok написал(а):


> он вчера заменил аватарку на развернутую


А сегодня совсем убрал.


----------



## iskander-k (2 Апр 2014)

mike 1 написал(а):


> У меня теперь такая картина наблюдается в мобильнике и Опера. Остальные браузеры пока не проверял.





regist написал(а):


> Раз проблема и в мобильнике, то наверно троянские DNS прописались.





shestale написал(а):


> regist, тогда лично я, тебя персонально, поздравлю)))





mike 1 написал(а):


> В фотошопе уже отредактировал картинки?





mike 1 написал(а):


> У меня логи в порядке. Я сам их смотрел. )))






OLENA777 написал(а):


> Я как муху и перевернутые аватары увидела так срочно бросилась сканировать разными антивирусниками ноут.Еще думаю как это так на других сайтах мух нет а на нашем муха.А у моей соседке на Яндексе она вообще думала что во-внутрь ноутбука муха забралась про 1 апреля-забыли.






Костя


----------



## regist (2 Апр 2014)

iskander-k написал(а):


> Я как муху и перевернутые аватары увидела


сейчас с первого раза прочитал: "Я как муху и перевёрнутые тараканы увидела"


----------



## cybercop (2 Апр 2014)

Потому как надоело что она висит вверх ногами


----------

